# Jeff's BBQ Sauce Replacement for the Worcestershire?



## nbnorcross (May 3, 2016)

I'm planning on doing a pork butt Friday for a meal Saturday using Jeff's rub recipe.  I am thinking about making the sauce but cannot use the required Worcestershire b/c some guests on Saturday have fish allergies.  Any thoughts on if the Worcestershire sauce adds much, or what I can replace it with?  I was thinking of putting soy sauce in instead but wonder if it will impact the flavor.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 3, 2016)

Hello.  Well this one is different.  I have heard of shell fish allergies but not fish allergies.  But what do I know about allergies?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   to my knowledge worchestershire sauce has ( I can't remember exactly) anchovy or sardine.  I believe it is anchovy.  ANYWAY!

As I see it you have 2 choices: E-Mail Lee and Perrins and ask about the fish in their sauce; not the exact recipe, just if fish is in the sauce and if so what kind of fish.  Explain to them why you are asking.  2: Use the soy sauce.  Is there fish used in the making of soy sauce?  






   Will it change the taste?  Of course.  Will it be better or worse?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Depends on your tastes.  A recipe like that is a starting point.  I would make 1/2 a batch of sauce before hand.  Taste it.  Add/leave out the soy sauce.  Add onion.  Add chilli flakes.  Leave those out.  Tweak it to your tastes  Add lemon, reduce the sugar; make it your own.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2016)

Just leave it out or yes Soy Sauce is a suitable replacement but add a splash of Vinegar or Lemon and a small pinch Grnd Clove or Allspice as Worcestershire is made with spices and Tamarind for some tang...JJ 

BTW...Tamarind Concentrate is available at Asian and Latin Markets if you want the real deal.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2016)

I think I would just leave it out, I don't even think you will notice the difference.

Al


----------

